# A strange introduction :)



## Mistique

Apparently I have to introduce myself before I can ad anything to this forum, so I will do so 

It does not matter who I am, what Job I do or what life I lead. It does not matter who I love, who makes me cry and who I dream about in the middle of the night. None of this will have any meaning to you. You do not know me anymore than I know you and you probably don´t care anymore than I do. None of this is relevant.

What is relevant is that I have a great pashion for writing and my imagination seems to know no boundries. None that I have seen up to today anyway. I am looking for a co-writter. Someone who, like me, wants to create characters that lives in a world of our imagination. Someone who does not care if this end in a good or bad story. This does not matter. All that matters is that they come alive and that possible maybe alone the way our writing skills and our ability to create deapth in characters becomes stronger.

If you want to know how this practically all works let me know and I will tell you and hopefully you will decide to become my writting buddy and we will discover that together we are better than we ever dreamed we could be  or at least we will have lots of fun trying

In case you spot all sorts of spelling errors in this thread, observant as you are, you would have to find it in your heart to forgive me. English is not my birth language and therefore it may not be perfect, but it will do


----------



## The Backward OX

Wow.


----------



## blackthorn

That was very profound...

Welcome to the site, Mistique! I look forward to reading some of your work.


----------



## James Antony

Hey, welcome to the site =]
Hope to see you round some time!
And I'd be interested in finding out about your co-writing idea.


----------



## flashgordon

Welcome to the forum Mistique. Sounds like you will fit right in here, glad to have you with us.


----------



## Like a Fox

Bienvenue.
I'm pretty interested in who you dream about in the middle of the night.
Is it a gorilla? That's where my head's at.

A writing partner? What's your niche?

PS Glad you informed us of the spelling thing. 
'Pashion' -  passion. Though I hate to say it, i like it your way.


----------



## eggo

Well,

You certainly ain't a robot. 

See you around the boards.


----------



## Mistique

*Thanks guys*

Thank you all for such a warm welcome  makes a girl feel right at home


James, it is rather easy. I exchange msn adresses with whoever chooses to write with me, if only to give it a try. We then meet there. We each think of a character and together we decide on a place and a time. Whatever we want, today in London or centuries ago in Russia, anything goes as long as we both find it an inspirational time and place. The motivations of your character or his or her hidden agenda or secrets are completely up to you. I have no say about that and neither do you about mine. We then start writing there and then. You start or I do with 3 or 4 lines and then the other writer takes over and writes 3 or 4 lines and so on. You can do whatever you want in your lines; introduces completely new characters like your characters sister or someone from his or her past, have police officers arrest you, a street robber jump out of nowhere or simply leave without saying a word. You could actually do something much less dramatic than that and simply say hallo . There is no point of thinking out the storyline all the way to the end because it will go directions you didn´t think of anyway because the other character reacts to yours in ways you may not have expected. The only thing you absolutely can not do is speak on behalve of the character of your co-writer. After that you just let them live..........and experience teaches me that you will end up in a story that neither of us planned and that just seemed to appear from the twilightzone between your mind and mine.


Now last but not least, fox. If your so interested in my dreams, come and write with me, I would love to give it a go with you  And just maybe you will find my dreams hidden in the thoughts and secrets of my character as I tend to do that. My character is never like me, but always like the me I dream about. Who knows maybe my next dream will be about a fox..............

My niche.......hmmm........difficult to describe as it tends to change everytime, but I do have a high facination for human behaviour and the psychological dynamics behind it. I have a character that I write about a lot and she is it for me at the moment, Mira. I have written about her so much that she has become a living person in my mind, like an alter ego. Come and meet her sometimes


----------



## Nickie

Hello to you, Mystique, and welcome to the forum. There are not too many Dutch speaking people around here (maar ik ben er eentje van), so it's always a nice surprise. I write both in English and Dutch.


Nickie


----------



## Mistique

*hallo Nickie*

A nice suprise for me as well  Nickie. I also write both in English and Dutch.


----------



## DarkDyer

Hey Mistique. That was intriguing, to say the least. Bravo. I can't think of a single snide, sarcastic comment for this intro... 

What genre do you write?

Welcome to WF.


----------



## MeeQ

Well hello there. do you like fire? or perhaps individual socialism? demonic procrastination? 

i hope to understand your "clouded" life of self closure. no doubt depictable in self help magazines... though i think i'm going to like you, friend.


----------



## MeeQ

I have an alter ego, shes a bitch. and the best mind lover a man could ever need... you'd like her. 

i...just...know..it!


----------



## Mistique

*Thank you DarkDyer*



DarkDyer said:


> Hey Mistique. That was intriguing, to say the least. Bravo. I can't think of a single snide, sarcastic comment for this intro...
> 
> What genre do you write?
> 
> Welcome to WF.


 

Well, thank you DarkDyer. That actually sounded like quite a compliment 

I don´t really have a genre yet, or maybe I never will. What ever inspires me at te moment is what I will write. At the moment stories that show the hidden inside world of the character. The character at the moment for me (and she has been for the past two years' is Mira. You could meet her if you wish (om msn anyway)


----------



## Brendan M

Welcome to WF.  You iz very mysterious lady!


----------



## Mistique

*hallo MeeQ*



MeeQ said:


> Well hello there. do you like fire? or perhaps individual socialism? demonic procrastination?
> 
> i hope to understand your "clouded" life of self closure. no doubt depictable in self help magazines... though i think i'm going to like you, friend.


 

I find fire highly facinating. In a hypnotising way it pulls me closer and I can´t seem to avoid getting burned  or did I want to avoid it at all?

English not being my native tonque I had to do some googling to understand some of your words. I found: procrastination: conquering the inner demon. I can´t really say I want to conquer my inner demon, I rather bring it out 

I strongly believe in the innervoice, and mine is telling me that I am going to like you too


----------



## Mistique

*hallo Brendan*

Thank you Brendan. A little mystery never hurt anyone


----------



## Brendan M

A little mystery, maybe not.  A lot of mystery... now that's a different matter.


----------



## Mistique

*Mystery*



Brendan M said:


> A little mystery, maybe not. A lot of mystery... now that's a different matter.


 

Why is that, Brandon?, afraid to get hurt?  I have never bitten anyone you know, I may have triend once or twice


----------



## fantasy girl

DarkDyer said:


> What genre do you write?



please say fantasy, i don't want any books being thrown at me this time

oh and welcome to the forums


----------



## Mistique

*hi fantasy girl*



fantasy girl said:


> please say fantasy, i don't want any books being thrown at me this time
> 
> oh and welcome to the forums


 

I like fantasy stories, yes. You get books thrown at you?????


----------



## fantasy girl

if you look on my intro you will know what im talking about. its actually quite a funny thread


----------



## DarkDyer

*throws heavy Terry Brooks "Wishsong of Shannarah" at Fantasy Girl*

Take that!

And yes, you will live another day, Mystique, for saying fantasy. You should be my friend.
Unlike Miss Prissy.


----------



## fantasy girl

what, i love fantasy, and i agree, take that are awsome


----------



## Mistique

DarkDyer said:


> *throws heavy Terry Brooks "Wishsong of Shannarah" at Fantasy Girl*
> 
> Take that!
> 
> And yes, you will live another day, Mystique, for saying fantasy. You should be my friend.
> Unlike Miss Prissy.


 

Obviously I like fantasy  the evidence hopefully will speak for itself als I have just posted a character in the ´*Fresh RPG - Real World Fantasy´. *Yes, I should be your friend  but would Aydin want to be Elvira´s.


----------



## Red_Venus

hi...


----------



## Mistique

*Red Venus*



Red_Venus said:


> hi...


 
Hi to you too


----------



## Like a Fox

Hey again Mistique. I use msn if you want to try and generate some fictitious magic.
Though we're on different sides of the world (I assume... you're not in Australia are you?) So timing could be an issue.

And don't worry about having to look up MeeQ's words. He makes half of them up. haha.


----------



## Hindumaliman

Beyond words I have only my smile

But the technology to reveal that will take quite the while,

so I'll give you this yellow guys one instead 

Welcome


----------



## Mistique

Like a Fox said:


> Hey again Mistique. I use msn if you want to try and generate some fictitious magic.
> Though we're on different sides of the world (I assume... you're not in Australia are you?) So timing could be an issue.
> 
> And don't worry about having to look up MeeQ's words. He makes half of them up. haha.


 
That would be lovely, Im sure we will figure out the times somehow


----------



## Mistique

Hindumaliman said:


> Beyond words I have only my smile
> 
> But the technology to reveal that will take quite the while,
> 
> so I'll give you this yellow guys one instead
> 
> Welcome


 

No greater magic than a smile  thank you


----------



## MeeQ

smiles are over-rated and a misconception of hope and happiness.


----------



## Mistique

MeeQ said:


> smiles are over-rated and a misconception of hope and happiness.


 
Oh sweet MeeQ, let me enjoy my little misconception of hope and happiness, I'm so good at it


----------



## MeeQ

alot of people are good at it. manipulate it... then come talk to me.


----------



## Mistique

And what do you do?


----------



## MeeQ

"i drink, i smoke, i cuss, i joke"

Listen, and understand the mind of paranoid insufferable inconsistant rambler.


----------



## Mistique

MeeQ said:


> "i drink, i smoke, i cuss, i joke"
> 
> Listen, and understand the mind of paranoid insufferable inconsistant rambler.


 
You understand the mind of paranoid insufferable inconsistant rambler?


----------



## MeeQ

no.i thought i told you to listen? I want 'you' to understand the mind of such.


----------



## DarkDyer

> Obviously I like fantasy :smile: the evidence hopefully will speak for itself als I have just posted a character in the ´*Fresh RPG - Real World Fantasy´. *Yes, I should be your friend :smile: but would Aydin want to be Elvira´s.



Of course we will!  Your girl has beautiful emerald eyes. I can't pass up green eyes.


----------



## Mistique

DarkDyer said:


> Of course we will!  Your girl has beautiful emerald eyes. I can't pass up green eyes.


 
Had I known that I would have made them even deeper green


----------



## Mistique

MeeQ said:


> no.i thought i told you to listen? I want 'you' to understand the mind of such.


 
Alright, and would your mind be one of those?


----------



## DarkDyer

I forgive you. They are deep enough. My own gray eyes get lost in them...


----------



## Mistique

DarkDyer said:


> I forgive you. They are deep enough. My own gray eyes get lost in them...


 

Carefull now, if you get lost, you might never find your way back, or even want to


----------



## DarkDyer

Your eyes are like the shadows to Aydin.

All-powerful, and also all-consuming.

Probably 'cause Haylee wants to kill me and he has no chance with Kasia.


----------



## Mistique

DarkDyer said:


> Your eyes are like the shadows to Aydin.
> 
> All-powerful, and also all-consuming.
> 
> Probably 'cause Haylee wants to kill me and he has no chance with Kasia.


 
Well I imagine that someone wanting to kill you, would put you off wanting to drown in their eyes


----------



## MeeQ

wrong.


----------



## DarkDyer

Yep. Kind of kills the libido, you know?

EDIT: MeeQ would most likely find it fascinating.


----------



## Mistique

DarkDyer said:


> Yep. Kind of kills the libido, you know?
> 
> EDIT: MeeQ would most likely find it fascinating.


 

Yeah I would imagine it would  although it could be a challenge


----------



## DarkDyer

And do challenges make you horny or something?

Hope there's no Mods here.


----------



## Mistique

DarkDyer said:


> And do challenges make you horny or something?
> 
> Hope there's no Mods here.


 

Well, there is other things that do that  besides we were talking about Aydin and Elvira, not about me


----------



## Nefieslab

hey Misti 

You abushed mine so I'm abushing yours


----------



## Mistique

Thank you  you make all my wishes come true


----------



## Nefieslab

awww 

I'll try


----------



## Mistique

Well in all fairness, the odds are on your side. If it is not you making my wishes come true then it is Marcus or Alex


----------



## Nefieslab

power of numbers my dear


----------



## Mistique

Clearly, do you want to start six more stories or something, before you know it there is an army of you


----------



## DarkDyer

> You abushed mine so I'm abushing yours



Abush? What kind of verb is mine? Is it a mix of abuse and ambush?

I love the tags Mistique put on this page.


----------



## Mistique

DarkDyer said:


> Abush? What kind of verb is mine? Is it a mix of abuse and ambush?
> 
> I love the tags Mistique put on this page.


 

It is absolutely illegal to correct typing mistakes in my introduction thread DD  

And ehh thanks


----------



## KangTheMad

Hi mistique


----------



## Mistique

Hi there Kang


----------

